# Bose Lifestyle 38 and Blu Ray Player...



## elevation (Dec 19, 2009)

TV: Panasonic Plasma, 50 inch and only ONE input (component). It is a biz model so no tuner or speakers.
Receiver: Bose Lifestyle 38
Tuner: HD box

I want to add a blu ray player but since the TV only has one component and the Bose Receiver is so old it doesn't have HDMI am I out of luck?

I just cannot figure out a way to connect the blu ray player... Since the Bose system already has a built in DVD I think the developers neer considered blu ray. 

Any feedback would be welcome! Thank You!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, 

What kind of inputs does the Bose have? Does it have Digital optical or coaxual?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

As best I can tell from what I've found online, the Bose system should have come with a "component video adapter". Most BD players have component video outputs, so you should be able to plug your BD player into the video adapter and into the Bose digital audio input. From what you write, it sounds like you might have misplaced the adapter, though.

I'm afraid the other options are going to be rather expensive -- replacing the Bose and its speakers with something better.


----------



## elevation (Dec 19, 2009)

The Bose system has an optical in and out which is currently being used by the HD cable box. 

There just isn't anything else to connect the Bluray too. Unless there was some sort of component switch out there... 

I wonder if anyone else out there had the same issue with there Bose 38 system. However, I think mine is more complicated since the TV only has one input! :hissyfit:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can buy Component switchers but by the sounds of it you also need an optical switch and by the time you spend the money on one that does both your probably better off getting a real receiver. as most switches that I have come across that do both in one unit are well over $179.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Elevation,

Sorry: I have to agree with Tony. You need to replace the Bose. There are many receivers available with multiple HDMI and digital inputs which cost less than $300. (There are HDMI switches available, too, but all the TVs I've heard about only forward stereo audio to their digital audio outputs. Only their internal tuners are allowed to output multichannel audio.)


----------

